# Sinker Accident



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Fisherman hit in face with sinker, dies
Published: July 30, 2008 at 4:46 PMOrder reprints | Print Story | Email to a Friend | Post a Comment Close ROOSEVELT, N.Y., July 30 (UPI) -- A New York man was killed in a "one-in-a-billion" fishing accident when a lead sinker collided with his face and became embedded in his brain, officials said.

Jaime Chicas, 21, of Roosevelt, N.Y., was with his cousin and brother-in-law at Jones Beach in Nassau County Friday when his his 3-ounce lead sinker emerged from the water and struck him in the face, Newsday reported.

Chicas was rushed to Nassau University Medical Center, where doctors determined the sinker had penetrated his skull through the bridge of his nose.

"There was so much force that it kept going and it lodged through the back of his head. The trauma was simply too severe," neurologist Imran Wahedna said.

Wahedna said Chicas was brain-dead by Monday from herniation and major injuries to his head.

"This has to be a one-in-a-billion thing," New York Fishing Tackle Trade Association president Gene Young said.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Man that sucks. My prayers go out to him and his family.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

That's nuts!!! I've had flybacks but c/mon man, that's just freaky!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

makes me feel really lucky actually.....my buddy and I were bass fishing last year and he went to cast and whacked me in the back of the head full force with a spinnerbait....hurt like hell but I was OK...now I see I was very lucky too!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

jetty fishing, got snagged tried to rip it out i guess.
using the rod to pull it out, it broke free and became a bullet


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Surf City Angler said:


> Fisherman hit in face with sinker, dies
> Published: July 30, 2008 at 4:46 PMOrder reprints | Print Story | Email to a Friend | Post a Comment Close ROOSEVELT, N.Y., July 30 (UPI) -- A New York man was killed in a "one-in-a-billion" fishing accident when a lead sinker collided with his face and became embedded in his brain, officials said.
> 
> Jaime Chicas, 21, of Roosevelt, N.Y., was with his cousin and brother-in-law at Jones Beach in Nassau County Friday when his his 3-ounce lead sinker emerged from the water and struck him in the face, Newsday reported.
> ...



My prayers go out to him and his family. I read about this on wed from the LI Newsday online. I know where he was fishing at I use to take my boat over near that area for fluke...


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

WOW..... As a kid i did the same thing...

I was snagged in a tree, fishing a local lake in Jersey... Kept yanking at it... And my friend was laughing.. I cranked down and pulled.. next thing i knew .. I heard a zip or woosh of noise and thump..... Hit me in the chest.. Left a baseball size bruis on my chest.. 

I cant imagine what would have happend if it hit me in the face..... Yikes...

my condolences to this guys family..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This is why we need to take other people's safety seriously when they're flinging lead around. You really can kill someone.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

my thoughts and prayers go out to his family!!!


----------

